# Trash Pit



## jkski8884 (Oct 11, 2010)

I found a small trash pit on our land over in Wautoma WI. I'm guessing most of it is 1940's/50's but still some neat stuff. 
 Any info/dates on any of this is greatly apprieciated. I know I have a Parker ink bottle, Evening in Paris Perfume bottle and (I'm guessing 50's) Pepsi Bottle. The rest I'm not sure of. Sorry for the crappy pic. quality. I had to take it on my phone...left the camera at the cabin.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 11, 2010)

You guessed the dates about right.  Some of that stuff could be 1940's.  There could be older bottles buried deeper.  The bottles you pictured don't have much value, if any, to collectors but there are bottles of that age that would be keepers.  Look for embossed soda and milk bottles.  ACL sodas like the Pepsi would be good too if they are not too worn from being exposed to sun soil and rain for 60+ years.


----------



## jkski8884 (Oct 11, 2010)

I also found some sort of light fixture...may have belonged in a car? I have no idea...
 I kind of figured none of those bottles held any value, but I still think they are kind of neat looking. This is only my second dig, so finding anything is exciting to me lol.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 12, 2010)

That triangular one in front of the Pepsi bottle looks like an Esquire Lano Wax bottle. I have one myself it cleaned up nice and the texture of the bottle is great[]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 12, 2010)

Its prolly from the 40's like mine


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Jkski,
 You're not far from my neck of the woods. Good luck out there.


----------



## logueb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep, 40s-50s.  The Pepsi appears to be a double dash.  Even if the acl label is not 100% , they're collectible (the more of the label intact, the better). The green one is probably a juice bottle, the tall clear one a beverage bottle, the cone shaped one with the white liquid is probably an Esquire white shoe polish, small square one with yellowish liquid appears to be a merthiolate bottle, post prohibitation whiskey, food/relish jar, amber screw tops were meds, and the screw top milk glass was some type of cosmetic/cold cream etc.  What is embossed on the one lying on its side?   Hope this helps. Keep and clean what you like.  As you collect and learn, you will know which ones to bring home and which ones to leave.  Buster


----------



## jkski8884 (Oct 12, 2010)

The Esqiure bottle is a shoe polish from what I found on the web. I says Esquire Scuff-Kote. Still some in there. The one laying on it's side says Rawleighs (which is a medicine?) I'm kind of curious what kind of medicine it was (if that is, in fact what it is) The liquid in there looks really nasty. Almost looks like mayonaise that's been sitting out for a few weeks. Yuck. 
 Thanks for the help! Oh, b.t.w., how would I go about cleaning up the Pepsi without further ruining the label? I haven't even tried cleaning it off yet.


----------



## logueb (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember as a kid the Raleigh's man in his old station wagon as he made his rounds peddling the Raleigh products.  Some housewives swore that their flavoring extracts were the best money could buy.  They are still in buisness today.  Google Raleigh products and learn more.  Below is from their web site.  Buster

 Rawleigh Products was founded by W.T. Rawleigh in the late 1800s to create a line of products that possessed both strength and quality. Over 100 years later, W.T Rawleigh remains a leading manufacturer and distributor of salves, ointments, spices & extracts and much, much more products!


----------



## logueb (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, forgot about cleaning the Pepsi label.  Verrrrrrrrry carefuly.  Brush off any dirt.  Use a soft cloth and water to start with, and  wipe very gently.  If there are rust stains I sometimes will add a little soft scrub to the cloth and rub very gently.   The earlier painted labels were applied after the bottles were cooled and those will pratically fall off the bottle.  The later labels were painted while the bottle was still warm and sort of annealed to the glass.  Hope that yours is the later.  When in doubt, it's best to leave as is.  Buster.


----------



## jkski8884 (Oct 12, 2010)

One more question...I googled the merthiolate bottle, didn't come up with anything that looks like my bottle...do you have any links for that one? Could it be poisinous even after this many years??? My only concern is that I am 7 weeks pregnant, so I don't want to handle anything that could (potentially) be dangerous...just in case there is a leak in the bottle or whatever.
 E.T.A.- I read on some website that is can be poisinous if ingested? Maybe I'm wrong though...


----------



## logueb (Oct 12, 2010)

Without the label, it's anybodys guess as to what the bottle contained.  I was judging by the size of the bottle and color of the contents. Any substance or liquid found in an old bottle has to be regarded as highly toxic and should be disposed of properly.  I wear rubber gloves.  In the case of this one I would pitch it.  Not worth the effort of cleaning and taking the risk of skin contact with whatever is inside,  And having it around small children.  It contents are probably harmless , but why take a chance. Back years ago they used two meds to treat small wounds to kill the microbes, mercurochrome and merthiolate.  See below for their contents.

 Mercurochrome is a trade name for merbromin, a compound containing mercury and bromine. Merthiolate is a trade name for thimerosal, a compound containing mercury and sodium. 

 Hope this is helpful. Buster


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2010)

That's the smallest Horlicks I've ever seen, I'm thinking a sample bottle. If it does say that, pull it aside and re-post please. I love Horlicks, don't ask me why.


----------



## jkski8884 (Oct 12, 2010)

It says Horlick's Malted Milk Lunch Tablets
 Again, sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## jkski8884 (Oct 12, 2010)

bottom


----------



## logueb (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't say as I have ever seen that Horlicks bottle before.   Everything that I have found have been round.  Maybe the attached will explain the shape of the bottle. Enjoy. Buster

 1935: Richard E. Byrd named the Horlick Mountains on the edge of the Ross Ice Shelf after William, in appreciation of his support. A small factory opened in Australia for the local market, including New Zealand. Horlicks milky-chocolate-flavoured disks in paper packets, which were eaten as candy, were marketed in the USA via radio commercials touting the ease with which they could be taken to school by children.
 In America, Horlicks Tablets were sold as a candy, offered in a glass bottle resembling an aspirin jar. These tablets were used during World War II as an energy boosting treat by U.S., UK and other soldiers. Today, these are packaged in foil pouches, manufactured in Malaysia as Horlicks Malties


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2010)

Great info, I would have guessed a protein tab more in the ranges of post WWII to Korea and for military purposes.


----------

